# BJJ in Phoenix Arizona



## Rascuache (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this forum, as well as martial arts all together.  I have been interested in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu though, ever since I watched Royce Gracie's early fights in the UFC.  I am a short guy 5'4-5'5, and about 125-130lb, and I think this MA would be good for me.  I am really motivated to get into a MA to gain confidence, cardio, strength, and some discipline.  I have looked into some BJJ places in Phoenix and some that I have come up with are as follows....

http://www.teammegaton.net/
The gym is run by Wellington "Megaton" Dias, and he probably is the best instructor by far in my area, based on his credentials..

http://www.defendu.com/gracie.htm
This gym is part of the Relson Gracie Association, and is closer to my home than Team Megaton is.  The instructors' although not blackbelts, have some good backgrounds having worked with the Gracies'...

http://www.azcombatsports.com/azcs/
This gym's Jiu Jitsu instructor is Gustavo Dantas 2x world champion.  Seems like a pretty nice gym from the website as well...I'm sure it's pricey though, no price given on the website...

If possible I would like to know what to look for in a good gym, and give me some comments on which gym you would think would be the best.  If anyone knows of good gyms other than these in Phoenix please reply...

Thank You


----------



## paco99 (May 27, 2009)

Here's a few others that offer BJJ in the metro phoenix area.  I recommend checking all of these out.   I've tried at least one class at each of these and was very impressed.


http://asianamericankarate.com
  - Located in Peoria, AZ right off of the loop 101
  - very nice facility
  - Instructor is Kendall Goo who is one of Royce Gracie's eight
    trained black belts in Gracie Jiu Jitsu.  He is a 2 time world  
    Jiu Jitsu champion.  

http://www.phoenixgrappling.com/phxgrap/
  - located in central Phoenix off of 24th st & Thomas
  - Instructors are very good and are national and world champions in BJJ 

http://www.lionsdenaz.com/index.php

http://mmalab.com

http://siegemma.com


----------



## JKD143 (May 28, 2009)

I was gonna send you a PM with some personal contact info, then I realized you posted as a guest. 

I train a Kaju AZ and they have a great BJJ instructor as well.

Shoot me an email at rablerauser@hotmail.com


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2009)

I've been to some seminars with Wellington "Megaton" Dias, who is my instructor's instructor, and he's great!


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 28, 2009)

Definetly check them all out to seewhich one is right for you .
There's also the pheonix quest center that has classes in 10th Planet jiujitsu.
Just do a search, they're also worth checking out.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2009)

SensibleManiac said:


> Definetly check them all out to seewhich one is right for you .



Agreed! Location and schedule of classes matters also. You need to be able to attend conveniently to make it work in the long term.


----------

